# Dometic fridge specialist around Oxford.



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,
Could anyone in the Oxford area put me in touch with the guy from Bicester (I think) that repairs/services motorhome fridges please.
He comes highly recommended ,but I have lost his details.
Thanks
John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

midgeteler said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone in the Oxford area put me in touch with the guy from Bicester (I think) that repairs/services motorhome fridges please.
> He comes highly recommended ,but I have lost his details.
> Thanks
> John


Is this the man on the A34 between Oxford and Bicester , on the right as you go to Bicester at the small roadside Eat and Go place ?

http://completecaravans.com/

There's also Gary from Abingdon, GT Services, but I don't think he does fridges specifically. He replaced a damaged rooflight for us and we were pleased with the work he did then.

http://www.caravanservicing-uk.co.uk/

G


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Grisly thanks for reply, but I don't think so.
I know the place you mean,but this guy is mobile and travels to your destination.
He doe's the shows apparently, but I have not found him at the only one we do,Newbury. 
Thanks anyway
John


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Grisly thanks for reply, but I don't think so.
I know the place you mean,but this guy is mobile and travels to your destination.
He doe's the shows apparently, but I have not found him at the only one we do,Newbury. 
Thanks anyway
John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gary is mobile John. I think he used to have servicing facilities some years ago but now comes out to your van.

Does the man you're looking for do fridges only or general motorhome repairs but is known for fridges ?

I'm following your post as he might be useful for us as well.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Could this be it ?

Service Engineer Details:

Rock Services
Telephone:	07973 440235
Mobile:	07973 440235

Email:	[email protected]

This is the service engineer that Dometic recommend for our area of Oxfordshire- 10 miles from you. It's a mobile contact number so could be mobile agent.

G


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi John
Yes it is Malcolm Rock, he is Dometic/Electrolux trained and is very good and reasonable. I have used him a couple of times and he comes to you.
Neil


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*dometic fridge engineer around Oxford*

Hi, It is as they say Rock Services that you need,he was with me last week, he is reasonable on price but also knows what to do,regards H


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,yes, that's the name --I recognised it straight away.
Many thanks to all.
Have just returned to this site, and its good to see that the helpfull knowledge base is still here  

John


----------

